#ubuntu-us-in 2011-02-03
<lorddelta> Hello?
<lorddelta> Is there anyone in here?
<lorddelta> Or are we all bots?
<lorddelta> Because I'm obviously a bot.
#ubuntu-us-in 2012-02-03
<locodir-user> Hello?
